# First Time with the WOTG :-)



## Diva Q (Jun 4, 2007)

Well I have been so busy with too many other things that tonight was the first time I had a chance to cook anything on my new Kettle. 

Then after reading 007's post about honey and ribs well I decided then that tonight we would be having chops with a nice honey mustard glaze. 

I needed to control the temp a little better (busy running around with kids) but overall quite nice if a bit burnt at the edges. 

Served them up with some grilled vidalia onions, vegetables and Oh my goodness the worst rice I have ever had in my life. For the first time ever I bought some minute rice. IMHO - That stuff has no taste no texture ugh. I think I will stick to my old fashioned long and medium grain rices. 

Pics:


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Jun 4, 2007)

PEAS! MMMMMMMMMMMMMM looks great!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jun 4, 2007)

Looks great !

Minute rice......       (oh sorry)


----------



## Finney (Jun 4, 2007)

JamesB said:
			
		

> Looks good enough to eat!  *Where did ya get your salt cellar?*
> 
> James.



Looks like she stole it from Alton Brown.


----------



## Cliff H. (Jun 4, 2007)

That looks great.    I hate minute rice.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jun 4, 2007)

Oh Diva, that looks fantastic.  Are the onions in 1/2 or just thick slices?


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2007)

wow. that looks good!


----------



## Unity (Jun 4, 2007)

Minute Rice was the only rice we fixed at home when I was a kid. I didn't know rice could be good until we started going to the lone Chinese restaurant in town (a walk-up) for take-out chop suey. 

--John  8)
(Imagine a small Midwestern town in the '40s and '50s -- we didn't know _any_thing about exotic food.   )


----------



## Diva Q (Jun 4, 2007)

Finney said:
			
		

> JamesB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You guys are right on the money as they say. That is an Alton Brown salt cellar. I had been looking for one saw his show years ago then ordered one from his old website. 

Works just great for my sea salts and kosher. 


The slices were just really the vidalias cut in half nice and thick


----------



## john a (Jun 5, 2007)

Very nice Diva, good job.


----------



## SteerCrazy (Jun 5, 2007)

looks great diva.....gotta find one of those salt cellars!


----------



## Diva Q (Jun 5, 2007)

SteerCrazy said:
			
		

> looks great diva.....gotta find one of those salt cellars!



http://catalog.fullpond.com/altonbrown/ ... BRN+AB1008


----------



## Diva Q (Jun 6, 2007)

James did you see they now come in different colors??

 didn't have that option when I bought mine. ALso those plunger type of measuring cups are great too.


----------



## Diva Q (Jun 8, 2007)

Pampered Chef also makes those plungers for a lot less than Alton and so does a store called Padernos. 

I have a couple too. 

I love my kitchen gadgets.


----------

